
H-1B Visas: Bill introduced to raise min salary to $100,000 and tighten rules - nopinsight
http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2017/01/06/h-1b-visas-u-s-lawmaker-re-introduces-bill-to-tighten-rules/
======
CodeSheikh
This move is only going to affect large and small Indian consultancy firms,
who bring in tech people from India under H1-b visas with given hopes to file
their Green Cards. They are usually deployed on 3-6 months projects across the
US. These firms pay them minimum allowed wages by keeping lion share of the
hourly consultancy rate.

Foreign graduates from US colleges are not going to be affected as they are
interested only in working full time with US companies who are going to pay
them market rate anyway if they can't find an American skillful enough to fill
the job.

This move will also in return, loosen up the H1-B pipeline hence getting rid
of the lottery system. I think it is a good move in a better direction.

These are my two cents as a beneficial of H1-B visa system, who went to US
college.

